# Archery Elk



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I am considering a general archery elk hunt this year. The season runs 8/18 through 9/7 or 9/14. I'm likely to get out for only five consecutive days* so what would you do; hunt the first five or the last five days? * I would take any legal elk.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Corny answer but I would just get out period. If choosing between the two I would do the first week, they seem to be less skiddish then when every bozo has been bugling at them for a month. Either way has it's pros and cons, just getting out is a victory in itself.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I don't call, nor have I been hunting while anybody else was attempting to call so that hadn't crossed my mind. Interesting point.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

If you're going to take just any legal elk then I would say the first 5 days.


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

I think it depends on your hunting style. If you are the spot and stalk type, tree stand, or want to sit a water hole I'd go the first week. Less people, less pressure, etc. 

If you want to try to call them, which is what I try to do, then personally I don't spend much time in the field until the end of August. Not saying it can't happen, but I usually don't get bulls to bugle back until the last few days of August. I think 9/1 - 9/10 are some of the best days to bugle bulls because the big ones haven't herded up their cows yet and will still come in to fight. 

Good luck


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Seems to be a little easier early for cows and spikes. Once the big bulls start rounding up cows the cows get a little harder to come by. However later the spikes are getting lonesome as they are being run off.
Any bull areas I would go mid season as they just start rounding up cows.
Getting out is key. The more time you can invest the better the odds.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Spot and stalk is the only think that I am comfortable with at this point and I am too restless to sit a stand. So i am thinking of glassing for the first two and last two hours and doing some still hunting during the day.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd go the week between the opener and Labor Day. Far fewer other knuckleheads to deal with....


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

PBH said:


> I'd go the week between the opener and Labor Day. Far fewer other knuckleheads to deal with....


Now that has some appeal as I could slide right on into AZ on my way home for a dove hunt on Sept 1. At least I'll come home with something.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

If you have an area already in mind and are familiar with it and know of a good water source that is out of the way, plant yourself there for the first 5 days of the season and you will kill an elk. People don't understand how effective a good waterhole for elk really is. Yes it's boring most of the time, but if you can fight through it and stick it out, it will always pay off


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

If you are in an LE unit chasing onion heads and spikes, go around Labor Day weekend. Big bulls are gathering cows up and are usually fairly vocal. Chase the bugles and you will find cows, and perhaps a few spikes that just can't stand the thought of leaving mama.

When in the elk, don't say a word and just hunt the wind.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

When I hunted elk regularly, we always went around Labor day weekend. We could get a 9 day hunt and only lose 5 days of work due to the holiday. The weekend was usually crazy with end of the year recreationalists due to the holiday, but during the week we had the mountain to ourselves. That was when we generally took an elk. The weekend was used for locating the animals. The next thing we always took into heavy consideration was the moon phase. Believe it or not, elk (and other critters) are very quiet during the full moon. Best hunting was always the dark of the moon. 

I always found elk to be very nomadic, here today and gone tomorrow. Elk are where you find them, so locating a herd one week guarantees that they might be there the next, but generally not. That being said, back when the elk hunt opened a couple of weeks after the deer opener, we would go deer hunting to scout for elk. Sometimes we would find more elk during the deer hunt when scouting than we would see during the actual hunt. It just would vary from year to year. So... what I am saying, we never found a consistent best time to hunt them during the season. Look at the moon, weather (coolest time, elk are less active when it is hot) and go have a good trip.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Elk are generally pretty dumb when it comes to spike and cows. They are even more so before they've been shot at by every human they encounter. Elk are kinda like a big mature buck. They have their preferred areas they like to live. If no one is chasing them around and they have plenty food and water, they really don't have any reason to leave. If you can find a spot that's remote where every other elk hunter doesn't hang out in the unit, odds are if you don't bump them, they will be pretty close to the same areas every time you go look for them. Elk are much easier to sneak up on than a deer is, especially if they aren't in big herds. Deer will usually always pay attention to its surroundings when bedded or feeding. An elk, once it feels comfortable, generally won't be too concerned about what's going on around it so long as you don't do something to catch its attention. They don't always seem to be on full alert. If you want to spot and stalk, I'd do it earlier in the season than later. Once the rut starts and you start adding herd and satellite bulls into the mix, it gets much more difficult to get in close enough for a shot


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Had a primo tag in NM last year so did not hunt UT. The year before (2016) I watched a group of elk move their way down the mountain for a couple of days while the wife and kids were camping with over Labor Day weekend. On Tuesday, went in there and put the smack down on a 2-3 yr old cow. The elk progressively moved down a couple hundred yards each day and were camped out in an aspen pocket surrounded my dark timber and were exactly where they should've been.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I appreciate all the comments.


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

Steve G said:


> I am considering a general archery elk hunt this year. The season runs 8/18 through 9/7 or 9/14. I'm likely to get out for only five consecutive days* so what would you do; hunt the first five or the last five days? * I would take any legal elk.


I hunted the archery elk hunt GS last year and I would say unless you are very dedicated in your scouting and put in a good month of scouting I would not recommend archery hunting for elk! I found some of the biggest bulls in spike only area's never saw a cow on either side of the boundaries and I hunted almost the full amount of the hunt and the extended season in my preferred area and back up area. Archery is a very dedicated hunt and I hear 5 days and don't think you have a chance. "my food for thought".


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Tabswan said:


> I hunted the archery elk hunt GS last year and I would say unless you are very dedicated in your scouting and put in a good month of scouting I would not recommend archery hunting for elk! I found some of the biggest bulls in spike only area's never saw a cow on either side of the boundaries and I hunted almost the full amount of the hunt and the extended season in my preferred area and back up area. Archery is a very dedicated hunt and I hear 5 days and don't think you have a chance. "my food for thought".


The longest I've hunted to fill a GS archery elk tag is 6 days. Most are filled within 2 or 3. It comes down to knowledge of the area. And the only way to acquire that is spend time in it. And the only way to really learn how to hunt something, is to actually go hunt it. Scouting is great, but doesn't teach how to actually 'hunt'. Get the tag, pick your 5 days and go. 90% of the elk are killed by 10% of the hunters. The most consistent guys didn't just figure it out over night. It took years. Only way you will get there is to try yourself


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Tabswan said:


> I hunted the archery elk hunt GS last year and I would say unless you are very dedicated in your scouting and put in a good month of scouting I would not recommend archery hunting for elk! I found some of the biggest bulls in spike only area's never saw a cow on either side of the boundaries and I hunted almost the full amount of the hunt and the extended season in my preferred area and back up area. Archery is a very dedicated hunt and I hear 5 days and don't think you have a chance. "my food for thought".


I wont be able to scout but I have hunted the unit twice before for cow elk and was successful on the second hunt. And while I will do whatever I can to increase my odds, It would be far better to have tried and failed than to not have tried at all.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I cheat......
I take the first 3 or 4 days. 
Then I take the last 3 or 4 days when they are usually starting to talk a bit.


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

MooseMeat said:


> The longest I've hunted to fill a GS archery elk tag is 6 days. Most are filled within 2 or 3. It comes down to knowledge of the area. And the only way to acquire that is spend time in it. And the only way to really learn how to hunt something, is to actually go hunt it. Scouting is great, but doesn't teach how to actually 'hunt'. Get the tag, pick your 5 days and go. 90% of the elk are killed by 10% of the hunters. The most consistent guys didn't just figure it out over night. It took years. Only way you will get there is to try yourself


Some might call it luck.. others might call it well luck i guess...

I know the areas I hunt like the back of my hand but with weather patterns, predators, hunters, and helicopter fly byes it never guarantees there will be elk in the area. Heard's move and different seasons bring different challenges. If you are limited in time you at least need to know if there are going to be animals in the area you are going to hunt. You say "it comes down to knowledge of the area" well how did you get to know your area? Hmm.. maybe you went and learned the area? Some may call it scouting others may call it well scouting I guess... You again say that "hunters didn't just figure it out over night" well again don't wait until the hunt to figure it out. 
I am not saying that you should not go hunt I am saying archery elk takes dedication but if you can only hunt for 5 or 6 days and don't have time to scout, I say great it gets all you lazy hunters off my mountains for the dedicated people who take hunting seriously. <<--O/


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Tabswan said:


> Some might call it luck.. others might call it well luck i guess...
> 
> I know the areas I hunt like the back of my hand but with weather patterns, predators, hunters, and helicopter fly byes it never guarantees there will be elk in the area. Heard's move and different seasons bring different challenges. If you are limited in time you at least need to know if there are going to be animals in the area you are going to hunt. You say "it comes down to knowledge of the area" well how did you get to know your area? Hmm.. maybe you went and learned the area? Some may call it scouting others may call it well scouting I guess... You again say that "hunters didn't just figure it out over night" well again don't wait until the hunt to figure it out.
> I am not saying that you should not go hunt I am saying archery elk takes dedication but if you can only hunt for 5 or 6 days and don't have time to scout, I say great it gets all you lazy hunters off my mountains for the dedicated people who take hunting seriously. <<--O/


How many elk tags have you bought and how many tags have you filled in let's say... mmmmm... the last 10 years?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Tabswan said:


> Some might call it luck.. others might call it well luck i guess...
> 
> ...I am not saying that you should not go hunt I am saying archery elk takes dedication but if you can only hunt for 5 or 6 days and don't have time to scout, I say great it gets all you lazy hunters off my mountains for the dedicated people who take hunting seriously. <<--O/


I can't remeber the last time it took over 4 days to kill an elk with only being able to go for 6 days total, without scouting even. I'd rather be lucky 90% of the time than dedicated 100% of the time.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Tabswan said:


> I am not saying that you should not go hunt I am saying archery elk takes dedication but if you can only hunt for 5 or 6 days and don't have time to scout, I say great it gets all you lazy hunters off my mountains for the dedicated people who take hunting seriously. <<--O/


Lazy hunters stay on the roads anyway and one single mile of hiking will get them out of your hair. I for one think it's awfully presumptuous to call a guy lazy when you have zero idea what his situation is. Do I hunt like I used to? Not even close. Do I kill as many animals? Not even close. Is it purely due to the fact that I don't spend the same amount of time hunting? Absolutely. But I am not lazy. I just happen to believe that the wife and six kids I have gained deserve the "dedication" that used to go to hunting. When I hunt, I hunt 100%. Whether that's for one day or ten. When I'm home, I'm home 100%. What I can't wait for is my kids getting old enough that the two can be mixed and those times don't have to be mutually exclusive.

To the OP - I agree with most of the other guys. Pick the week that works best for you and go bust your butt. I like the later season but work and kids' schedules often push me into an earlier one. I've had good opportunities during both.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Tabswan said:


> I am not saying that you should not go hunt I am saying archery elk takes dedication but if you can only hunt for 5 or 6 days and don't have time to scout, I say great it gets all you lazy hunters off my mountains for the dedicated people who take hunting seriously. <<--O/


I'm so freakin' lazy!! I don't scout a single day -- and rarely venture to the area I hunt prior to the first day of my hunt. And yet, we keep killing elk year after year.



twinkielk15 said:


> Lazy hunters stay on the roads anyway and one single mile of hiking will get them out of your hair.


Wait. I guess I'm not lazy. It is not uncommon for us to hike 10 - 12 miles per day during our archery hunts. What may be surprising is that we do most of our hiking within ~2 miles of the highway. My elk last year was less than half a mile from the oil.

I guess I'm just not sold on all the hype surrounding scouting, nor sold on having to hike miles and miles into the deep, dark woods to get away from roads in order to kill elk. In fact, I don't believe that there is anywhere on my unit that you are further than 2 miles from a road (at least not on the mountain).

Anyway -- carry on.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> I guess I'm just not sold on all the hype surrounding scouting, nor sold on having to hike miles and miles into the deep, dark woods to get away from roads in order to kill elk. In fact, I don't believe that there is anywhere on my unit that you are further than 2 miles from a road (at least not on the mountain).


(Gaaasp!) You don't hike 17 miles away from the road to set up your back country minimalist camp, and then another 13 miles from there before you even start looking for elk?

Yeah, you definitely are not a good elk hunter. Lazy bag of bones...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> (Gaaasp!) You don't hike 17 miles away from the road to set up your back country minimalist camp, and then another 13 miles from there before you even start looking for elk?


We save that for the deer hunt!

(it doesn't help us kill deer)


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

If you like spot and stalk, i'd hunt the last week of the hunt. As has been said, elk will be more vocal, you can chase bugles and try to get between the herds and their destinations. If you can't sit a good waterhole early in the season, then the last week would be my choice based on your hunting style.


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

I have had 4 GS elk tags in the last 10 years and have taken 2 elk.

For what its worth I was giving my opinion, everyone has one.
You guys do you... I am going to do me.
I am in no way a better hunter then anyone else but I am not so fortune to jump off a highway and find elk, I don't have a four wheeler, horse or a side by side and at the end of the day my elk hunts are hard and take a lot of work.
If you have it easy, more power to you. My hard work pays off for me, obviously you guys have everything figured out so please do not listen to me! Elk are usually right off the highway and it only takes a day or two to find them.
I will not be responding to this thread anymore because I feel like certain user are trying to measure size or say someones better then another and I don't need to prove anything to anyone. :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Tabswan said:


> I have had 4 GS elk tags in the last 10 years and have taken 2 elk.
> 
> For what its worth I was giving my opinion, everyone has one.
> You guys do you... I am going to do me.
> ...


In the last 10 years, I've purchased 8 OTC archery elk tags and have drawn 1 LE elk tag. I filled all 9 tags before September 1. 4 were shot off waterholes. 5 were shot spot and stalk. All were shot and recovered within 1 square mile of each other, including the LE bull. You think that was "luck"? You think I just randomly happened to find elk in the same place year after year? I don't. I think I have a place where elk don't get disturbed and they like to be there. It's not miles from the highway. Infact it's less than a mile from the nearest truck road. Do I Scout every year? Nope. First time I see that place each year is opening morning or the first time I decide to chase elk during archery season. I'm not lazy or any less dedicated than you. You started this by calling most hunters lazy. Hunting the animals give you way more experience than scouting ever would. Ya you can have down their patterns and routine habits every day by watching them. But that doesn't mean **** if you don't know how to effectively hunt them. The only way to gain that knowledge is through experience.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Sometimes you're forced to "scout-hunt" and the more you hunt, the better you get at finding them quicker reducing scouting time and increasing fishing time.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm kind of like MooseMeat.


I think where Tabswan is getting off on the wrong foot is by failing to recognize that some hunters have been at this game for a long time. Like Tabswan, I'm no better a hunter than anyone else. I work hard, and that hard work pays off.

We (my brothers and I) hunt the same area every year. It wasn't always this way. We spent many years trying other areas, and experimenting in new places. We continue to adjust all the time, but continue to settle on the same general area. There is a reason we hunt this area, and much of that reason is due to past success. Obviously, there are numerous times that "luck" has played a part in our success -- but as our success rates increase, you can't simply attribute it all to luck. In the end, our hard work has paid off. We continue to work hard -- but we do so in a more efficient manner. We don't waste time hunting areas that have never proved fruitful. We spend more time in areas that historically held elk.

Tabswan -- 4 tags and 2 elk is pretty good success. Whatever you are doing, it sounds like it is working. Keep it up. 

I think the point of most of this discussion is that people are more successful when they keep at it. Nobody should get discouraged when first starting out. The learning curve may be steep at first, but that hill starts to level out eventually.


It's a dangerous business, Frodo, going out your door. 
You step onto the road, and if you don't keep your feet, 
there's no knowing where you might be swept off to.
-- JRR Tolkien


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I didn't intend to cause any hurt feelings. Everyone has his or her own style and has to figure out what works for themselves. I'm in the same camp as most of you where I luck into an animal occasionally but most of them are the result of a LOT of work. I took offense at the lazy comment when I'm sure it was NOT intended to offend. So, for whatever it's worth, my apologies to you, Tabswan.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Hunting success (as on filling your tag) is 90% luck, 9% work, and 1% skill/talent.

All the work you do means nada if good fortune does not smile.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

High Desert Elk said:


> Sometimes you're forced to "scout-hunt" and the more you hunt, the better you get at finding them quicker reducing scouting time and increasing fishing time.


No truer words were ever spoken.

Can't we all agree that in realty we just want to get more fishing time?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

TPrawitt91 said:


> No truer words were ever spoken.
> 
> Can't we all agree that in realty we just want to get more fishing time?


Unfortunately this hard deck season was REAAAAAALLLYYY painful. Where has all the ice gone! :shock:


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

OK I will reply 1 more time.

First I want to say that I was not calling anyone lazy directly and I apologize if you took offense. Any good hunter knows the type I am speaking of.

Secondly I can some what agree with the flaws of scouting. The first year I switched to archery buck I scouted a 4 point for weeks before the hunt, then left the area alone for the week prior to opening day to not disturb the area. When opening day rolled around I went and sat in my blind by the watering hole, to my surprise I heard dogs barking a few canyons off that seemed to get closer and closer as the sun was coming up. By the time I could see I had 2 large sheep dogs barking at me 20 yards away... What the hell I thought? I went for a nice couple mile walk and found that a sheep heard got pushed in right before opening day and my buck was nowhere to be found? I did reassess my situation and hunt, I flipped to the other side of my camp and river, set my blind and was able to pull a buck down my first year I archery hunted. The buck was not as big as the one I had my eyes on but I was able to fill the freezer and take a buck! 

Yes know your area, and yes learn to be versatile. (how ever you do that is your choice) 
Nothing is ever as it seems.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Tabswan said:


> When opening day rolled around I went and sat in my blind by the watering hole, to my surprise I heard dogs barking a few canyons off that seemed to get closer and closer as the sun was coming up. By the time I could see I had 2 large sheep dogs barking at me 20 yards away... What the hell I thought? I went for a nice couple mile walk and found that a sheep heard got pushed in right before opening day...


Nothing quite like the excitement of opening day ruined by domestic sheep in your honey hole.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

It wouldn't be hunting without sheep in the area!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

RemingtonCountry said:


> It wouldn't be hunting without sheep in the area!


Thought they were called range maggots...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

High Desert Elk said:


> Thought they were called range maggots...


We always called them mountain maggots


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I always called them range lice. Sometimes a nice lice shampoo is all the mountains need....


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

RemingtonCountry said:


> It wouldn't be hunting without sheep in the area!


That's interesting. For me, the sheep always seem to push the elk out. I've seen cattle in the same meadow as elk a number of times, but when the sheep show up, the elk are no where to be found.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

The elk definitely avoid the sheep. I think they are just too loud. If you find sheep in a canyon, try one or two canyons over. Good chance that's where the elk went.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

I agree with you brisket. Maybe my statement was too generalized. On my unit, the sheep seem to be EVERYWHERE. When I said that, it was with a bit of sarcasm in it for I have to deal with sheep every year!


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

RemingtonCountry said:


> I agree with you brisket. Maybe my statement was too generalized. On my unit, the sheep seem to be EVERYWHERE. When I said that, it was with a bit of sarcasm in it for I have to deal with sheep every year!


Haha! Sorry, I missed the sarcasm...I was wondering if I was going crazy there for a minute, re-thinking what I had observed all these years.


----------

